# Rio redfish fly line??



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

What do yall think of think of this fly line??
Any good?


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

I love it, i have it in 9wt and it shoots like a 5 pound cannon. It should be streched abit before use but other than that its awsome.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I just got the rio clouser line and casted it yesterday for a few minutes. Probably similar to the redfish in taper with the same finish. So far it loads the rod extremely fast allowing me to shoot lots of line out in 1 false cast. Not sure how it will do in colder water but if needed I will pick up something with a multifilament core to tolerate cooler temps.

Also it has welded loops on both ends which is really nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

ok sounds good i plan on getting it and putting it on a 8wt. and for the welded loops on each end how are they put into the line??


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I use a loop to loop connection on both the end of the dacron and the base of the leader. It makes it easy to interchange fly lines. The end of the Dacron is a bimini twist.

I use the perfection loop at the base of the leader as small as possible. I don't know what everyone else does but this is how mine has always been setup.

http://www.animatedknots.com/perfec...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> I use a loop to loop connection on both the end of the dacron and the base of the leader. It makes it easy to interchange fly lines. The end of the  Dacron is a bimini twist.
> 
> I use the perfection loop at the base of the leader as small as possible. I don't know what everyone else does but this is how mine has always been setup.
> 
> http://www.animatedknots.com/perfec...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


Ya I know what your talkin about. You put the perfection loop on the fly line right?


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

The fly line already has the loops built in which are your welded loops. You tie a perfection loop on the butt section of your leader so you can make a loop to loop connection. Connect them by putting the welded loop through the perfection loop, and then the rest of the leader gets pulled through the welded loop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwLruXZCelE
fast forward to (2:45) and he'll show you how to do it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

floridanative has it right. No need to do anything to the fly line, the loops are welded in. The perfection loop is on the butt of the leader. 
Bimini creates the loop on the end of the dacron. 
Then follow his loop to loop connection to attach the fly line to the dacron and leader.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

For you guys that are using gsp for backing (I do) then there is no need to use a bimini in fact testing has shown that its not the best approach. A report on Dan Blanton's forum a couple weeks ago showed that the best approach to making a loop in gsp backing is a triple surgeons loop (one where the doubled line is pulled through six times). It tested at over 95%. And if anyone is wanting to use gsp but worried about it cutting through the fly line loop on an extended fight post up and I will give you the directions to a simple solution that ensures this will never be a problem.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I keep the Dacron in there so that I dont have to attach the GSP to the fly line. Worried about it cutting into it like you mentioned.

For this to be an issue I'm going to have to start catching some fish that get to the backing in the first place!


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Someone did a test and determined that biminis in braid are weaker with more wraps and they showed that you have to use 12 wraps to maintain %100 strength. I can't remember who did the test but it might have been Charkbait or some other west coast long range site.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Just forget using biminis in gsp. You are correct that testing has shown that the best way to do a bimini in gsp is with 12 or 13 twists. But here is the testing using a triple surgeons which is way easier to tie correctly in gsp than a bimini IMHO.

From Dan Blanton's forum:

Hey gang,

I tied some triple surgeons loops (6 times Thu the loop) in 50 pound Power pro, I sent them up to Washington Along with a fly order to an engineer guy who tests materials for the Government. These were the results. I was very happy and actually very surprised of the results.
Carl Blackledge



Hi Carl,



I just tested the two 50 Lb. Power Pro samples on our testing machine.



Test #1: Your Sample

Failure @ 51.33 Lb.

Failure point: Where the single strand entered the first knot, knot did not fail, loop did not slip



Test #2: Your Sample

Failure @ 52.97 Lb.

Failure point: Where the single strand entered the first knot, knot did not fail, loop did not slip



Test #3: Straight line break with bitter ends wound around stainless steel mandrels (no knots). 

Distance between mandrels: Approx. 4”

Failure @ 55.24 Lb.



It appears the Power Pro 50 b. (Test #3) tests out at about 10% higher than the manufactures rating.

Based on this the knot efficiency were respectively 92.9% and 95.8%.

In all test the elongation just before the sample failed was only about 6.3%



Good stuff! You tie knots quite well.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Well guys....I went with scientific angler redfish. Casted it yesterday and it cast amazing. really happy with it


----------

